
Why India’s air pollution is so horrendous - vinni2
https://www.vox.com/2018/5/8/17316978/india-pollution-levels-air-delhi
======
Lonevoice
The author (Umair) only looked at air and wrote the article. If Umair had
ventured to see water, the title would be "Why India's water pollution is so
horrendous?", and if looked at soil, the noun will change leaving rest of the
question same. What does one expect in a country of 1.5 billion with no sane
governance? It is a land of madness.

